

Ubuntu 7.10 will launch this Thursday - drm237
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2197760,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03119TX1K0000594
Canonical CEO Mark Shuttleworth says the latest desktop version of the popular Ubuntu Linux is ready to roll.  
======
drm237
Do you install it on Thursday an risk not immediately getting the YC email
saying if you've gotten an interview, or hold off just to be safe...tough
choice!

